# Can Polywatch Be Used For M/Cycle Screen



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

As there's a few bikers on here I thought someone might know. I'm thinking of getting another bike and one of them has some slight marking due to cleaning, what I was wondering was, would Polywatch work on a clear plastic screen as well as it does on watches?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't think so...couple of years ago, I tried to polish a scratched Bob Heath Jet-Flip Visor and got nowhere.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

depends on the plastic... ive done car and motorcycle rear light lenses, but so far not a screen...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Brasso works well.

Mike


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> I don't think so...couple of years ago, I tried to polish a scratched Bob Heath Jet-Flip Visor and got nowhere.


There's a name I'd forgotten all about, Bob Heath.

Thanks for the advice everyone :thumbsup: I'm off to look at some more bikes today so may not get that one, if I do get it it's only very slight scuffing. I can always try a little bit of Brasso in a corner of it to see if it works on this screen.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

I've used T cut "metallic" with great results on both bike screens and headlight lenses. The metallic version is a bit gentler that standard t cut. Top it off with a buff using castrol bike polish (aeresol - available in halfords). It's good for general upkeep too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I used it maybe two months ago on a pair of Arnette sunglasses I was about to through away. They have some kind of plastic(ish) lens and they were pretty scratched. Polywatch kind of melted the plastic, it really was a mess... I usually use cotton wool with it and it was so bad that I got pieces of cotton beneath the plastic after half a minute of tying that... they were going to the trash bin in first place so no harm done..


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny_E said:


> I've used T cut "metallic" with great results on both bike screens and headlight lenses. The metallic version is a bit gentler that standard t cut. Top it off with a buff using castrol bike polish (aeresol - available in halfords). It's good for general upkeep too.


Forgot to add: Use a wet cloth to apply the T Cut - never a dry one. My neighbours son restored his Clio headlights using it. They came up a treat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

I've heard of bikers using toothpaste for this.It does'nt end up giving you the same shine as a proprietary product apparently,but will help clear a dull and scratched screen enough for safer riding.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Sancho, polywatch will definitely *NOT* work. You have to use a proper plastic or acrylic polish. I have been using customized shields for my Beemers for some time and this is what is recommended:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Sancho, polywatch will definitely *NOT* work. You have to use a proper plastic or acrylic polish. I have been using customized shields for my Beemers for some time and this is what is recommended:


That looks excellent stuff, thanks for the info, and to everyone else as well :thumbsup:

I'm still looking at a few bikes, but I think I've made my mind up what I'm going to get.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> I'm still looking at a few bikes, but I think I've made my mind up what I'm going to get.


Now we want to know.... tellustellustellustellus


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

A Suzuki GSX750F, (the teapot  ), a much maligned bike. Plenty of poke, 92BHP, it's a de-tuned GSX-R engine.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> A Suzuki GSX750F, (the teapot  ), a much maligned bike. Plenty of poke, 92BHP, it's a de-tuned GSX-R engine.


Ooooh, that's a really nice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone know if Polywatch would work on Oakley skiing goggles...?


----------

